# Your Top 3 Small Cigars



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

I will have a shorter commute to work soon and won't have time for my robustos anymore. Wanted to see what the gang thinks are the best small cigars. Here's mine...

1. Liga Privada Papas Fritas
2. My Uzi Weighs a Ton Baitfish
3. 7-20-4 Dog Walker
4. Man O War Dark Horse. 

Whats on on your list?


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

I just made a run to my local B&M to stock up on some cold weather short sticks. My current list of favorites in no particular order:

- AF Short Story
- Warped El Oso Cub
- Camacho Machito
- Illusione 68


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

In no particular order:

1. Liga Privada Papas Fritas
2. My Uzi Weighs a Ton Baitfish
3. AF Short Story


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

My top 3 NC short smokes are:
1. Tat Petite Cazadores
2. Tat Verocu 5
3. LP Papas Fritas/MUWAT Baitfish (can't decide, sometimes one, sometimes the other)

Tons of good choices when it comes to CC.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

I just started to venture in the smaller stuff and so far two for me:

1. AF Short Story
2. 7-20-4 Dog Walker

From the sounds of things the Baitfish should be my next logical step


----------



## Haroon (Nov 20, 2014)

For NC: 1. Short Story 2. Short Story mudaro.


----------



## RedDog (Aug 27, 2014)

* AF Short Story
* Papas Fritas
* Oliva V No. 4


----------



## AlanS (Nov 8, 2014)

Short Story, Tat Especial, EP Carillo New Wave Stellas


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm actually in search of some short smokes at the moment.
My favorite at the moment is AF Short Story. Love it. Don't care for the maduro though.

I've got a Alec Bradley Black Market Punk and a RP Vintage 1992 petit carona in the humidor resting now. Hopefully they're good.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Tat Petite cazadoras reserva
Tat Petite cazadoras reserva
Tat Petite cazadoras reserva


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Right now these 3(4) are rounding out my top "3" small smoke collection: 

1. Don Pepin Garcia Blue - 4.5 x 32

2. Padron # 35 Maduro - 4 x 48

3. The MUWAT Baitfish or Asylum Min Corona - both are 4 x 44



Other contenders: 

- If you aren't apposed to a machine made, the Villiger Export maduro is a great little stick that's cheap - 4 x 37
- CAO Criollo Pampas is a great smoke

If you like black as I do - CAO MX2 Daggers, Cohiba Black Pequenos, or Partagas Black Label Pronto. If I could only have one... ?? Maybe the Cohiba?
I have had some good TAT's as well.

Man I love my small sticks in the winter - I could go on .
**Edit** Actually, I just like small sticks.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Just smoked a baitfish, I also like the short story, and illusione rothchilde. I'm really looking forward to the Jericho hill shot.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Tatuaje Verocu
Tatuaje Petite Cazadore
AF Short Story

Honorable mention to MUWAT Bait Fish, LP Papas Fritas, Oliva Serie V Melanio Petite Corona and Leccia White Corona
Have several others resting that I have not tried yet that could make the list and I too am awaiting the Jericho Hill Shots


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Big petite corona fan here so +rg to the op for this thread

My favorites in no order, sorry I can't pick just 3

Don Carlos #4 
Tat Veracu 5
Tat Petite Cazadores 
Illusione 68
Papas Fritas

Honorable mention, Perdomo Mini Maduro. Fantastic cigarillo.

edit..forgot about SS and SS maduro


----------



## Gunther7912 (Oct 31, 2014)

This is my first winter as a regular cigar smoker, I really like this thread since it is giving me more ideas. I also enjoy a smaller stick for walking the dog throughout the year.

My choices for smaller smokes I enjoy are the short story, papas fritas, and the guerrilla warfare. 

Also, another fella here not so patiently waiting for the Jericho Hill shots.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona
Papas Fritas
AF Short Story


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

1.) Illusione Epernay Le Petit (4 1/2 x 44) - The Epernay is one of my favorite cigars period. They are good in any size.
2.) Illusione Cruzado Avalitos (4 x 46) - Another excellent cigar regardless of size. This little stick can pack a bit of a nicotine punch though.
3.) Tatuaje Verocu No.5 (4x 40) - Not my favorite vitola of this line, but a pretty good smoke none the less.


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

In no particular order:

AF Short Story
Asylum Mini Corona
Tat Petite Cazadores
Viva Republica Guerilla Warfare 4x44

Haven't smoked enough MUWAT bait fish to call it a favorite, but I did enjoy my first one.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Uno- Tatuaje Petite Cazadores
Dos- Papas Fritas
Tres- Oliva G Special G


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

CAO Brazilia Cariocas
Epicurean Gonzo Santeria


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Nothing original for me:

1. AF Best Seller (just finished one, I actually prefer this to the Short Story, but they're more or less interchangeable)
2. Illusione Rothschild (on the longer end of a short smoke, but small, cheap and delicious)
3. Papas Fritas (short filler, but great construction/performance, and Liga scraps produce enough Liga flavor)


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

for me this is a category Cuba owns, but for NCs I'd take any small panatela or petite corona from Tatuaje or Illusione


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

jpalamar said:


> CAO Brazilia Cariocas
> Epicurean Gonzo Santeria


I'd never realized CAO did the Brazilia in that size, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Tons of good ones already mentioned. I'd add Arturo Fuente Exquisitos to the list too. Believe they're short filler, but smoke well and taste good. I like the maduros best.


----------



## Schlitzinacan (Dec 12, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


> for me this is a category Cuba owns...


Absolutely...just bought a box of Monte #4 for the ride home. Bolivar PCs are also great IMO


----------



## Schlitzinacan (Dec 12, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


> for me this is a category Cuba owns...


Absolutely...just bought a box of Monte #4 for the ride home. Bolivar PCs are also great IMO


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Padron '26 #35 Maduro 
Illusione Rothschild
Papas Fritas


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I mentioned the RP Vintage 1992 in petite carona in my previous post and I am on my balcony enjoying it now as I type this.
I'm still in the 1st 3rd but so far it has been really nice. Super smooth. Even on the retrohale there is no burn whatsoever. Great smooth sweet flavors and it smells great.

I will buy more for sure. This has been my first Vintage 92 and I'm impressed. I know RP doesn't have that good of a rep around here but most I've heard talk about them do like the Vintage series.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

1- Padron 1926 Serie No. 35 , 2- FF Opus X Love Affair , 3- Liga Privada Papa Fritas ... also good = LFD Reserva Especial El Jocko, Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Principe, FF Opus X Perfecxion #4 , and the always overlooked/underrated, Padron 'Padron' Series Corticos.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

AF Short Story, Bahia Matanzas No. 2, Nirvana Silencio, Quesada Heisenberg petit.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tatuaje petite reserve
Baitfish
Eggo Shot Felix Asouline


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Illusione R
Curivari cafe petit 
RomaCraft Intemperance EC (petite corona, can't remember what they call it)


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Buckeye Stogie said:


> 1- Padron 1926 Serie No. 35 , 2- FF Opus X Love Affair , 3- Liga Privada Papa Fritas ... also good = LFD Reserva Especial El Jocko, Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Principe, FF Opus X Perfecxion #4 , and the always overlooked/underrated, Padron 'Padron' Series Corticos.


YEAH!!! What he said...Except I cant afford the Love Affair..Baahhhhh BUT WHO CAN? WOW THATs a list brother!

Can I be your best friend??? LOL

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine would be the....
Papas Fritas
Bolivar Petit corona
AF Chateau Fuente Rothschild
oliva serie g maduro special g cigars (these are FREEKIN AMAZING)

Ohh did you say 3..LOL SORRY.....


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Guerilla Warfare
Papas Fritas
Short Story


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Illusione Rothschild
2. El Dario kill bill
3. Tat verocu no.5


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

For NC's it would be:
#1 Illusione REX
#2 Illusione Fume D'Amour Lagunas
#3 A.F. Short Story Maduro


----------



## Foxycigar (Jan 10, 2015)

Depending on time and how much you're willing to spend, maybe a Padilla Reserva Short Robusto, or Padron Delicia/Cortico. AF Short Story, as many have said already, is an excellent choice as well. 

I used to know a guy that I'd see at the b&m occasionally who would slice a corona in half, use some pectin/gelatin to keep the wrapper intact on the foot-end piece, and smoke each half on it's own. Whatever works for you, I suppose!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

In no particular order

1.) A. Fuente Cubano Corona natural or madder. If you like the 858 you'll enjoy these.

2.) Oliva V Melanino .4

3.,) Illusione R Rothschild...great smoke and cheap enough I never feel bad not smoking one down to the nub if time or temp cuts my smoke short.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

1. Don Diego Babies (surprisingly good, actually!)
2. AF Short Story
3. Papa Fritas


----------



## mb1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Quick question...I bought a Tat Petite Cazadores for my wife to smoke tonight based on several mentions here. I got to sample it of course. Thought it had some great flavors, but the draw was SUPER tight. Is this normal or maybe just a fluke? She had a hard time enjoying it because of the draw.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> Tatuaje Verocu
> Tatuaje Petite Cazadore
> AF Short Story


Ding ding ding, Johnny tell him what hes won!

♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ Bom-Bom ba-dom ♪ ♫ ♩ ♬


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

mb1 said:


> Quick question...I bought a Tat Petite Cazadores for my wife to smoke tonight based on several mentions here. I got to sample it of course. Thought it had some great flavors, but the draw was SUPER tight. Is this normal or maybe just a fluke? She had a hard time enjoying it because of the draw.


Fluke. They are pretty consistent end to end. The TPC is not a beginner cigar by any means, so your wife must have an excellent palate and nic tolerance.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm surprised these don't get more press -

Famous Exclusives Cigars | Famous Smoke Shop

I find the Buenos Mauritios to be excellent for the price. I've smokes several boxes of them over the years and never been disappointed. I've tried the Buenos Naturales as well...they're ok, but not as good as the Maduritos (YMMV. Personally, I'm more of a maduro guy).

I've always wanted to try the Stubbies, but just haven't ever gotten around to buying a box.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Tat Petite Cazadores 
Casa Magna Colorado Petite Corona
MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Resurrected...

Looking for some smalls for the morning work trip. figured I would continue this thread.

Just go the Famous Buenos Maduritos 4 X 42. I will provide a review once they arrive.


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

CC:
HU Half Corona
Patty Shorts
HdM Petite Robo

NC:
Opus no.5
Davidoff Primeros
WC Lancaster (no longer in production; changed to WC belicoso) my favorite short smoke; comes in a nice 4ct tin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robitowitz (Jul 28, 2016)

Casa Magna Colorado Petit Corona
AF Short Story
AF Chateau Fuente Maduro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I think i have changed up a bit to the RoMa craft 4 x 46 Intemperance.
I still love the short Illusione cigars both the 68 Bambone and the Epernay Le Petit.


Plenty of great CCs but they need some time, but not a full rule as some smoke well early.

Honorable mention is the AF Chateau Rothschild Maduro/ Rothschild Sungrown, and I need to try the Illusione Rothschild.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Champagne InHand said:


> I think i have changed up a bit to the RoMa craft 4 x 46 Intemperance.


LOVE that vitola. Do you smoke the BA or the EC? I prefer the BA, but either way, great recommendation, Dave!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> LOVE that vitola. Do you smoke the BA or the EC? I prefer the BA, but either way, great recommendation, Dave!


I just bought a 10er of the BA, but have a box and then some of the EC. If I like the BA as much, I will buy another box. RoMa has really impressed me with every cigar. I haven't had a bad one.

I really enjoy the Aquitaine Knuckle draggers too. Just no stock of them at SBC, and no budget until September.

They are a touch thicker in RG, and I agree the 4" x 46 is perfect.


----------



## laxntiga (Jun 23, 2016)

Just a few I smoked... not in any specific order


1. Famous Buenos Madurito's - Great little stick (one of the best "bang for the buck" cigars imho).
2. Davidoff Nicaragua - Expensive, but worth it.
3. Pappas Fritas - Imho, too small, great smoke, just wish it was a bit longer.
4. AF Short Story - Nice and short, had a sweetness to it.
5. Padron Londress - MMMMHMMM 
6. Heisenberg - One tasty little sucker


Don't disregard cigars in tin's. They can get expensive quick. Not are all made equal.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I have a tin of Padron cortico maduro in the mail. If they aren't up to par I will be purchasing some londres as well.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Papa Fritas
Tat V5
AFHSSM


----------

